# fisrt time caller LoL



## NeoVapist (5/4/17)

Hi guys, my name is Neo. I am a first time Vapist. I started vaping in 2016 with a cheap 100 ronts devise *never again shall i do it* then i stopped. On the 01-04-2017 i went to buy a ijust s from House of Tobacco wonderboom. I saw more than 30 vaping vids, health risk and all the goody goodies. I am enjoying the mod and am busy huffing and puffing now. I am an air rifle head more than anything. So ya that's my grade R half cent right there. Ohhh ohhh am living the 0.3 and 0.18 ohm coils with a Glintch juice( even though I chock now and then lol)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Welcome to the forum @NeoVapist and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping! Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here
Lots of great things to learn on the forum and plenty of helpful experienced vapers around
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (5/4/17)

Welcome Neo and I wish you all the best on your vaping journey.

Were you previously a smoker?

What type of shooting do you do with your air rifles? I have an old Gamo hunter 440 laying around at my Dads place, had alot of fun with that rifle growing up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeoVapist (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @NeoVapist and thanks for the intro
> Congrats on the vaping! Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here
> Lots of great things to learn on the forum and plenty of helpful experienced vapers around
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along


Thanks Silver. I feel welcomed already i hope this will be a safe hobby for me. I hope to meet to meet a lot of vapers in person although i met some of the suppliers due to the shop i work at.


----------



## NeoVapist (5/4/17)

ShamZ said:


> Welcome Neo and I wish you all the best on your vaping journey.
> 
> Were you previously a smoker?
> 
> What type of shooting do you do with your air rifles? I have an old Gamo hunter 440 laying around at my Dads place, had alot of fun with that rifle growing up.





ShamZ said:


> Welcome Neo and I wish you all the best on your vaping journey.
> 
> Were you previously a smoker?
> 
> What type of shooting do you do with your air rifles? I have an old Gamo hunter 440 laying around at my Dads place, had alot of fun with that rifle growing up.


Thanks @ShamZ yes i used to smoke i stopped in 2012 and relapsed in Jan this year because i love puffing so i went for the safest route which is vaping. I went through a lot of Air rifles and the one i regret selling is my Walther LGV and now am shooting a cheap Chinese XT303-1 heavily modified and will never sell. Sorry for the pic if am breaking the rules.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/4/17)

Welcome to the forum @NeoVapist .
There is a ton of info on here and lots of people that freely share their wisdom and experiences. The odd choking is normal, especially on the more powerful devices that produces a lot of vapor. You'll get used to it - either the choking, or the thick vapour 
Good luck with the journey, and feel free to keep us updated on the progress regularly.
I still use my iJust 2 (predecessor to the S) daily, and I'm still as impressed with it now as I was when I initially got it more than a year ago. It's a fantastic menthol dispenser for me 

We are all about vaping, but also love to discuss our hobbies with like-minded peeps. There is a whole off-topic section where guys 'brag' about their non-vape interest which sounds like it might pique your interest too : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/hobbies/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoVapist (5/4/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome to the forum @NeoVapist .
> There is a ton of info on here and lots of people that freely share their wisdom and experiences. The odd choking is normal, especially on the more powerful devices that produces a lot of vapor. You'll get used to it - either the choking, or the thick vapour
> Good luck with the journey, and feel free to keep us updated on the progress regularly.
> I still use my iJust 2 (predecessor to the S) daily, and I'm still as impressed with it now as I was when I initially got it more than a year ago. It's a fantastic menthol dispenser for me
> ...


Awesome. Well am all ears and more clouds when coming to vaping. I check a lot of YouTube for advise and that's what makes me loven the ijustS plus i love S lolz. Well i didn't think twice when signing up on the forum and i will think twice before dropping the mod. Thanks for the welcome it really means a lot to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (6/4/17)

Welcome @NeoVapist 

Enjoy the Vape journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoVapist (6/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Welcome @NeoVapist
> 
> Enjoy the Vape journey.


Thanks Rafique am enjoying and it's a super Awesome thing to do. Better than beer according to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/4/17)

NeoVapist said:


> Thanks Rafique am enjoying and it's a super Awesome thing to do. Better than beer according to me


Wait till you try them together... had some very interesting beer and vape combinations so far.


----------



## NeoVapist (6/4/17)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Wait till you try them together... had some very interesting beer and vape combinations so far.


Lmfao to late i just did it right now it's nice but beer is not my thing.


----------

